# Anyone fished around Destin, Fl?



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

I am heading to Destin Fl in a few days. I am bringing an 8wt and a spinning rod. Has anyone fished that area? Any recommendations on where to go?


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

head east and take a 12 weight for tarpon, call shallow water expeditions and set up a trip

below is a report from last years trip
http://2flyfish4.blogspot.com/2011/07/forgotten-coast-with-swe.html

nothing like watching a 100lb fish take a fly at the boat and then going ballistic


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

Feather shrimp on the fly rod . bone fish is everywhere.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

CTR0022 said:


> head east and take a 12 weight for tarpon, call shallow water expeditions and set up a trip
> 
> below is a report from last years trip
> http://2flyfish4.blogspot.com/2011/07/forgotten-coast-with-swe.html
> ...


I'm doing the same thing in about 3 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If you go, travel the 20 or so miles out to fish over the USS Oriskany. Say hi to her for me. I spent 18 months on board in 1972-73, with almost 200 carrier landings. Great old warship, and I'm sure she holds some pretty good fish. That's her in my avatar.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

fish_eater said:


> Feather shrimp on the fly rod . bone fish is everywhere.


Bonefish in the Destin area? That's a few hundred miles too far north for even the most lost bonefish.

From what I hear, even snook are really rare around there.

I fished west of there last summer in Perdido Bay & off the beach at Orange Beach. Had a great trip. I'll second the rec of the Shallow Water Expeditions group. From what I can tell they're the best outfit in the area if you want to fling feathers.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Bonefish in the Destin area? That's a few hundred miles too far north for even the most lost bonefish.
> 
> From what I hear, even snook are really rare around there.
> 
> I fished west of there last summer in Perdido Bay & off the beach at Orange Beach. Had a great trip. I'll second the rec of the Shallow Water Expeditions group. From what I can tell they're the best outfit in the area if you want to fling feathers.


I lived in Destin for 10 years and ran charters during that time. I've never heard of anybody catching a snook. A friend of mine DID catch a bonefish way up at the end of the harbor near the pump station in '07 though. No BS! I didn't believe it until he showed me the picture. Must have been a hurricane transplant. I wouldn't bank on catching a bone 

There are plenty of ladyfish, redfish, and trout to be caught, however. There are plenty of tarpon too, if you know what you're doing.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Chip, what have you been up to? how'd your shoulder surgery go?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Boboe said:


> I lived in Destin for 10 years and ran charters during that time. I've never heard of anybody catching a snook. A friend of mine DID catch a bonefish way up at the end of the harbor near the pump station in '07 though. No BS! I didn't believe it until he showed me the picture. Must have been a hurricane transplant. I wouldn't bank on catching a bone
> 
> There are plenty of ladyfish, redfish, and trout to be caught, however. There are plenty of tarpon too, if you know what you're doing.


Yeah must have been a hurricane or something. From what I understand bones can't survive water temps below about 60 and it gets well below that in the Destin area.

I did hook some lady fish that were massive. Didn't bring them to hand but hooked a bunch, fought them and let them jump off after a bit. I'm 6'3" and one of them, I'd swear was as long as my arm.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

CTR0022 said:


> Hey Chip, what have you been up to? how'd your shoulder surgery go?


Thanks for asking. My shoulder is back to about 80%. No more therapy. Actually shot my bow the other day, although I had to reduce it to 43 pounds. Tried to pull my kid's 53#, and could barely get it back, so I have a ways to go.

Bottom line-much better than before the surgery. A tough 5 months, but well worth it.

Thanks again,


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

The Destin trip was awesome! The fishing told me he broke the world record of a red snapper on the fly twice this month. Unfortunately, the waves were too big to fish inshore and we ended up fishing the bay. We caught a ton of big ladyfish, bluefish, spanish mackeral and a few trout as well. The highlight of the trip was a school of 60+ 10-15lbs redfish passing right by the boat. I tossed out my fly right into the school only to hook up to a small bluefish that was traveling with the school. At least my brother got one out of that school.


----------



## Demeter (Apr 13, 2006)

Southwest flies direct from houston to panama city.


----------

